# صورة لحلول الروح القدس (من تصميمى)



## ToMa (12 يونيو 2006)

*صورة لحلول الروح القدس (من تصميمى)*

*دى صورة جديدة انا عملتها بمناسبة عيد حلول الروح القدس وبدء صوم الرسل *

*كل سنة وانتم بكل خير وسلام*​ 

*




*​ 
*ومنتظر اعرف رأيكم فى الصورة*​


----------



## †gomana† (12 يونيو 2006)

*ميرسيه على الصورة الجميلة دى يا تومـــا*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ToMa (12 يونيو 2006)

*يااااااااااااااه اخيرا فى صورة ليا ظهرت عندك يا جو ؟*

*نشكر ربنا انك شوفتيها وعجبتك*

*ربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## ميرنا (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*واو يا توما روعه بجد*


----------



## REDEMPTION (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*+*

*رائعه بجد يا توما الصورة ..*

*تحياتى للعمل الجميل ده *

*بركة ام النور وكل مصاف القديسين تكون معنا دائماً امين*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*امين  †

جميله ربنا يباركك يا توما*


----------



## ارووجة (14 أكتوبر 2006)

صورة تجنن   رووووعة  دنتا فنان

ربنا يباركك


----------



## مستر بيرو (12 ديسمبر 2006)

* صوره روعه جدا يا توما 00 الرب يباركك يا كبير ...*


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (18 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرأ رووووووووووووووووووووووعة


----------

